# Please help me understand what went wrong with tub surround...



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay, monday I installed the tub surround exactly to the manufacter's instructions.

This morning was the first shower with it. About a 1/2 hour ago I was looking around at it and noticed the front corner where the shelve peice is the caulking was wierd. When I touched it, it was totally "wet", as in not cured caulking. I waited 36 hours for it to cure. There was definatly water behind it. The water kind of collected in that corner of the rim of the tub. 

Should fully cured caulking become "wet" agian???

The caulking I used was "tub and tile" caulking.

On a side note, the directions stated that the sheetrock should be a 1/2" above the rim of the tub, which it was. It said that gap should be filled with caulking (in addition to caulking on the outside of the surround) before installing the surround. I did that and it was like it wasn't cured at all.

Also, the glue (liquid nails plastic tub surround glue) seemed REALLY soft still. Is this normal? Again, I folowwed the instructions on the glue and applied it, peeled it away for 30- sec and then installed it.

I may or may not be answering my own question here, but when I touched the bottom of the corner piece, it kind of pushed in a bit due to the 1/2" gap. I assume this is how the water got in... 

So I guess ultimatly (if my assumption is correct) than how can I prevent the bottom from flexing? 

Thank you in advance for any and all suggestions.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Should have used silicone, clean out the caulk you used and run silicone.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay, I had my uncle on the phone for about an hour last night talking about this, and he said (short of him seeing it) he thinks that when the tub was installed it had to be leveled, and there is nothing supporting the bottom of the tub... all the weight is held by the screws in the lip. He said it is causing the tub to flex ever so slightly, in turn pulling the caulking away from the surround. He suggests pulling the tub out and laying down a bed of morter underneath.

what do ya'll think about that?

On another note, do bathtub installations usually have to conform to any kind of building codes? I know it can vary from area to area, but generally speaking are they covered under building codes?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Both matters will contribute to a surround leaking.

Did you read the manufacturer's instructions for installation of the surround, and follow those instructions to the "T". 

Did you use caulk? Or did you use silicone?


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Both matters will contribute to a surround leaking.
> 
> Did you read the manufacturer's instructions for installation of the surround, and follow those instructions to the "T".
> 
> Did you use caulk? Or did you use silicone?


Yes, I followed the directions exactly as they said.

the caulk I used was DAP Tub and Tile Latex caulk.

What exactly should I use? 


BTW, I am going to be looking today for a pro to come in and look at it and help assess the situation


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

CowboyAndy said:


> Yes, I followed the directions exactly as they said.
> 
> the caulk I used was DAP Tub and Tile Latex caulk.
> 
> ...


That is exactly the chaulk I used on my last job. It set for the weekend and failed within a week. Fill your tub with water and use silicone.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

So, here is waht I don't understand. Maybe you guys can shed some light.

The "tub and tile" latex caulk... what is it good for???

What specific brand/type of caulk should I use? (please be as specific as possible.)


BTW, I have a few guys coming to give me estimates on supporting the tub this weekend. What should I be expecting them to do? Morter? Foam? Wood bracing?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You don't mention the material the tub is made of. If you have access to under the tub or the ends you may be able to add some support with out removing the tub.
Latex caulk is useless in a wet environment. Use a GE bath and kitchen 100% silicone caulk. Or a Dow 100% silicone caulk or...... you get the idea.
Ron


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> You don't mention the material the tub is made of. If you have access to under the tub or the ends you may be able to add some support with out removing the tub.
> Latex caulk is useless in a wet environment. Use a GE bath and kitchen 100% silicone caulk. Or a Dow 100% silicone caulk or...... you get the idea.
> Ron


It's a fiberglass tub.


So, what exactly is "latex tub and tile" caulk intended for?


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

It's useless, as far as I'm concerned. You definitely need silicone. 

I wouldn't rush out and hire someone to remove and reinstall your tub just yet. Clean out all that crappy caulk and reseal with silicone. (As mentioned above, fill the tub with water before applying the silicone, and leave it full while the silicone cures.) Then see if your problem is solved. I expect it will be.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

NateHanson said:


> It's useless, as far as I'm concerned. You definitely need silicone.
> 
> I wouldn't rush out and hire someone to remove and reinstall your tub just yet. Clean out all that crappy caulk and reseal with silicone. (As mentioned above, fill the tub with water before applying the silicone, and leave it full while the silicone cures.) Then see if your problem is solved. I expect it will be.


Great advice Nate, I agree.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Make sure that you get ALL the latex caulking out. The silicone needs a clean surface to properly adhere to.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

I certainly do appriciate the advice... we have decided to bring someone in. There is a 1" gap between the bottom of the tub and the floor, therefore ALL the support is being provided by just a few drywall screws where the lip is screwed into the framing. I don't have ANY experience with plumbing, so I'd rather drop a few hundred bucks to make sure the tub is supported the way it should be and isn't going to fail down the road.


----------



## Gencon (Apr 10, 2008)

Most tubs require a wood strip support on the long wall as well.
Take your uncles advice and remove the tub and use a mortar bed under the tub.

Remove the tub and surround, clean off all the old caulking.
Install a ledger board on the studs.
Lay down a sheet of plastic to pour the mortar on.
Mix up 2 bags of sand mix cement and dump it on the floor, cover with more plastic.
Set the tub in place, connect the waste and overflow and fill it with water.
Let it sit overnight.
Now install your surround using 100% silicone as mentioned above.
Dont forget to seal up any openings for the shower arm, tub spout and valve as well.


----------



## CowboyAndy (Feb 19, 2008)

Gencon said:


> Most tubs require a wood strip support on the long wall as well.
> Take your uncles advice and remove the tub and use a mortar bed under the tub.
> 
> Remove the tub and surround, clean off all the old caulking.
> ...


that is exactly what I plan to do. Well, not me. I'm gonna hire this one out. Too many things that I have never done/worked with. Plumbing makes me nervous.


----------



## murray59 (Jul 11, 2007)

The real problem is that bathtubs were never really meant to be used as showers. The weak point is always where the shower wall meets the tub. Many good tips above.


----------

